# Lost: Kayaking Gear left at Buena Vista take out



## s.d.hamilton (Jun 19, 2005)

Left my gear on a bench at the Buena Vista take out:

Dark blue protec helmet
Blue PFD
Blue patagonia dry top
Red sprayskirt
Black Camelback (with name tag attached)
Blue/black paddling gloves

Please contact at [email protected]


----------



## s.d.hamilton (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks to the guys at Colorado Kayak in Buena Vista for retrieving my gear and arranging to get it back to me!


----------

